# Bios-Passwort



## Iwein (7. Juli 2002)

Ich weis zwar nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum dafür ist, aber kann mir jemand sagen, wie man sein Bios-Passwort rausfinden, oder wegmachen kann? 
Ich habs nämlich geschafft, meins zu vergessen.

Thx


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Juli 2002)

1. computer ausmachen
2. gehäuse aufschrauben
3. cmos-batterie rausnehmen
4. cmos-batterie wieder reintun
5. gehäuse zuschrauben (optional)
6. rechner anschalten

ob das bei neueren bios-versionen immer noch geht, weiss ich allerdings nicht. ich hab immer noch mein sockel-7-board und das hat noch nie ein bios-update gesehen.


----------



## Vitalis (7. Juli 2002)

> 3. cmos-batterie rausnehmen
> 4. cmos-batterie wieder reintun


Aber nach dem Rausnehmen einige Zeit warten.

Gruß =)


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Juli 2002)

bzw. bei neueren Boards den BIOS-Reset Jumper kurz um- und wieder zurückstecken und danach neustarten.


----------



## foxx21 (7. Juli 2002)

es gibt auch master passwörter für die verschieden bios!!


----------



## dfd1 (8. Juli 2002)

Aber das Master-Passwort muss dafür gesetzt werden


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juli 2002)

Nee, diese Master-PWs müssen nicht gesetzt werden, die sind ja quasi genau für Deinen Fall konzipiert. Denn damit kommst Du auf jeden Fall in's BIOS, auch ohne das richtige Passwort.
Jetzt frag mich nur nicht wo Du eine Liste der Passwörter findest, da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.

Have fun


reptiler


----------



## Wolf of Doom (8. Juli 2002)

ACHTUNG: ICH BIN NICHT FÜR DIESE TXT ZUSTÄNDIG Bios Passwortabfrage umgehen: 

So,so, da wären wir also wieder. 
Nun zu eurem problem: ihr wollt also in ein System vor Ort einbrechen, nur 
leider klappt es nicht, 
da das Bios von euch ein Passwort verlangt ??? 
Dieses Problem zu umgehen sollte bei einigen System wohl der einfachste Part 
sein. 
Einige Bios Typen besitzen nämlich sogenannte Masterkeys (Standard-Passwörter) 
mit denen ihr die Bios Passwortabfrage, mit Hilfe eines dieser Passwörter, 
umgeht ;-) 

Award: 
Probiert einfach alle diese Masterkeys aus, wenn ihr bei einem scheitern 
solltet. 
Es kann nämlich vorkommen, dass ein spezieller Bios Typ ein bestimmtes Passwort 
nicht akzeptiert ;-( 
* j262 
* lkwpeter 
* AWARD_SW 
* AWARD_PW 
* AWARD?SW 
* AWARD SW 
* aLLy 
* Sxyz 
* biostar 
* biosstar 
* alfarome 
* SER 
* SKY_FOX 
* 589589 
* efmukl 
* HLT 

Ami: 
* AMI 
* AMISETUP 
* 589589 
* ami.kez 
*ami° 
* helgaßs 

Vobis: 
Selbst bei Vobis Rechnern gibt es einen Masterkey, der es ermöglicht die 
Passwortabfrage 
zu umgehen: 
* merlin 

IBM Aptiva: 
Zu diesem Bios Typ gibt es leider ;-( keinen Masterkey, dafür aber eine 
spezielle Kombination 
von Aktionen, die durchgefüht werden um das Bios Passwort zu überbrücken ;-) 
* Haltet einfach beide Maustasten gedrückt während das System hoch fährt 

Toshiba Laptops: 
Wie auch bei IBM existiert bei allen Toshiba Laptops ebenfalls kein Masterkey 
sondern 
eine bestimmte Kombination beim Starten des Systems: 
* Haltet die linke Shift-Taste gedrückt, während das System bootet 

So, solltet ihr damit keinen Erfolg gehabt haben, so habt ihr noch weitere 
Changen: 
KILLT DEN INHALT DES CMOS ;-))) 

Dies geschieht indem ihr einfach einen Jumper (ist Mainboardabhängig) auf 
"default" umstellt. 
Mit dem Trick löscht ihr den kompletten Bios Inhalt des Boards. Schaut am besten 
in das 
Handbuch des Mainboards wie ihr den "Clear-CMOS" Jumper stellen müsst, damit das 
Bios 
das Passwort (achtung: der komplette Inhalt geht damit verloren !!!) vergisst. 
Nach etwa 15 - 60 Minuten könnt ihr den Jumper wieder umstellen und nun die 
Standardwerte 
des Bios betrachten ;-) 

Ein weiterer Trick um das Passwort zu killen ist ein einfacher debug Befehl mit 
dem ihr ebenfalls 
den kompletten Bios Inhalt ins Nirwana schickt 
(klappt aber nur, wenn das Boot Sequence Passwort deaktiviert ist). 
Startet den Rechner im MSDos Mode, wo ihr folgende Zeilen eingebt um das Bios zu 
löschen: 

* debug 
* o 70 2E 
* o71 FF 
* Q 

Dieses kleine "Programm" bewirkt ebenfalls die Passwortabfrage zu kicken ;-) 
Sollte dieses Proggy keine Abhilfe schaffen, haben wir immernoch eine 
Möglichkeit das Passwort, 
bzw. den kompletten CMOS Inhalt zu löschen: 
Startet den MSDos Mode, wo ihr dann QBasic aufruft und folgende zwei Zeilen 
hineintippt: 

* 10 OUT &H70,17 
* 20 OUT &H71,0 

Nun führt ihr das Programm noch aus, startet den Rechner neu ... voila das 
hätten wir ein frisches 
BIOS. 

Vergesst dabei aber nicht, dass bei den drei letzteren Lösungen der komplette 
Inhalt verloren 
geht. Für alte Festplatten kann das bedeuten, das diese nicht mehr erkannt 
werden, da ihr die 
Parameter nicht mehr wisst ;-.( 



------------------------


I've been out of the office since posting the comments about the 
ineffectiveness of BIOS passwords, and I returned to find (to my surprise) 
numerous requests for information about this. 

Rather than respond to each individual's request, I'll post the information 
here. If someone has further questions after reading this, feel free to 
email me personally, and I'll attempt to respond to you individually. 
(IOW, I am not responding to those of you who emailed me prior to this 
post. You will have to email me again if you want personal assistance.) 

Most BIOS manufacturers have backdoor passwords. These are not OEM 
backdoors, but BIOS backdoors. They aren't publicized (for obvious 
reasons), but any experienced PC hardware technician is aware of them. 
(And so are a number of students/hackers/crackers/etc.) 

For example, AWARD BIOS can normally be "cracked" with AWARD_SW, AWARD_PW 
or j262 (these are all case sensitive.) AMIBIOS and Phoenix also have 
backdoors I'm aware of. (I'm sorry, I've forgotten them now - no point in 
remembering something which only points out the obvious - don't rely on 
BIOS passwords if security is important to you.) 

I should point out here if protecting the BIOS from tampering (in student 
computer labs for example) is important to you, by all means use them. 
Just don't be foolish enough to think *some* students won't know how to 
enter and alter the BIOS to their liking. As with all locks, BIOS 
passwords will keep the honest people out but provide no protection against 
dishonest ones. 

As far as URLs for the info, a search for "BIOS passwords" will reveal all 
you need to see to convince you of the ineffectuality of depending on BIOS 
passwords to protect your systems. Not only is the information freely 
available, but there are many cracker programs designed to break in to the 
BIOS of any system. 

I shouldn't have to point out the obvious - if it's on the web, your users 
know about it, and some will use it. 

Here's a few URLs to get you started: 
http://www.hedgie.com/passwords/bios.html 
http://hem.passagen.se/unaxor/cracking.html 
http://www.voicenet.com/~raze/files/textfaq/pchack.txt 
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Zone/6430/cracking.html 


------


ACHTUNG HACKEN & CRACKEN IST STRAFBAR


cya
Wolf


----------

